# Launching e-Cig All Day Vapes - Made to Order



## YeOldeOke (29/7/16)

*

*

*Announcing the launch of our All Day Vape collection.*
*From R65 for 30ml*

We offer 30ml, 50ml and 100ml options.

*

*

An exciting development for e-Cig is the launch of our ADV collection. These e-juices are made to our own recipes drawing on many years of DIY'ing.

The ADV collection currently consists of two lines; Parfait and Yogurt Panna Cotta.

There are 5 Parfait flavours:
Cherry
Lemon
Lychee
Orange
Tropical

The Yogurt Panna Cotta line consists of 3 flavours:
Cocolime
Forest Berry
Mocha

These will be extended with time and more lines added.


E-juice is made to order, tailoring them to your needs.

Nicotine is a major cost in e-juice, so you will only pay for what you use. No more the low nic guys subsidising the hardcore okes  (Way back when, when I was vaping 18mg I often wondered why the 0mg guys were subsidising me, not that I was complaining )

We offer 30ml, 50ml and 100ml options.

*Pricing starts at R65 for 30ml 0mg* - every 1mg nic adds R1.50 to the price. So 6mg is R74 for 30ml.

*Pricing starts at R90 for 50ml 0mg* - every 1mg nic adds R2.50 to the price. So 6mg is R105 for 50ml.

*Pricing starts at R150 for 100ml 0mg* - every 1mg nic adds R5 to the price. So 6mg is R180 for 100ml.

Maximum nic content is 24mg. At lower levels we will accommodate 0.5mg intervals.

Our standard base is 70%VG / 30%PG. We will accommodate variations upon request, at no additional cost.

In line with our quest for quality we only use the best ingredients. All flavouring used is from top international producers. All our juices are diacetyl free. Nicotine used is Prime-Nic.

Juice is supplied in amber glass bottles with pipettes to ensure best shelf life.


Questions/suggestions/criticisms very welcome.

https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

Flavours sound great @YeOldeOke 
And the choice of nic and PG/VG ratios is awesome
Thank you

All the best with the new juice line!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/8/16)

We have added 30ml options to our All Day Vapes, starting at R65. OP updated.


----------



## boxerulez (10/8/16)

I am currently hooked on Creamy Clouds Juicy Pear and PB3 from VapeChem.
In your opinion... stacking types of flavours side by side...


Which of your flavours deliver the same Type of vape?

Creamy smooth and sweet. I do not like fruity flavours. Passion Fruit etc puts me off and I hate throat hit.

I want to order a few juices from your ADV range come month end.

Which would you suggest?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (10/8/16)

Wow those are awesome prices I would love to order monthly from u guys. How's the delivery rate how long does it take to joburg?


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> I am currently hooked on Creamy Clouds Juicy Pear and PB3 from VapeChem.
> In your opinion... stacking types of flavours side by side...
> 
> 
> ...


@boxerulez 
All these ADV's are creamy and smooth. Except for the Mocha they all have a fruit note, but not overbearing. The orange is probably the strongest fruity flavour, the rest the fruit flavour is toned to blend in and not be too heavy. They were designed to be all day vapes, so the top note is distinctly there but won't slap you through the face.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (10/8/16)

that sounds awesome. I was gonna skip the mocha anyway... coffee anything is a letdown for me.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/8/16)

Scouse45 said:


> Wow those are awesome prices I would love to order monthly from u guys. How's the delivery rate how long does it take to joburg?



Orders recieved before 9am are delivered same day in Jhb. for all our products except ADV's, which are made to order so 1 day is added to delivery.


----------



## boxerulez (10/8/16)

Does the ADVs have to steep once it lands if they are made to order?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> Does the ADVs have to steep once it lands if they are made to order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



@boxerulez 

Not strictly neccesary. I vape them fresh. But they do seem to improve after about 3 days. I've kept the ADV's to recipes that can be vaped immediately, but most juices will improve after a few days. Except tobaccos which typically should steep at least 2 weeks.


----------



## boxerulez (10/8/16)

Cool thanks @YeOldOke

Cant wait for moneyday now  That Cherry and Orange Parfaits are really trolling my subconscious now.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/8/16)

Don't miss the Forest Berry


----------



## Scouse45 (10/8/16)

I've jus ordered a few I'll let u know how they go I couldn't resist it's terrible having a credit card

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez (10/8/16)

Scouse45 said:


> I've jus ordered a few I'll let u know how they go I couldn't resist it's terrible having a credit card


Hahaha please do 

I am looking forward to feedback before I get some for myself.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (11/8/16)

@YeOldeOke, Mate, best of luck with your new venture, hope it all works out well for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/8/16)

Sounds very nice


----------

